# Boo!



## Silver Moon (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi all.

Newbie here ( well been a "browser" for a while, but thought I'd join  )

Me and my partner keep mice, spiny mice, rats, and Syrian hamsters so far ( There's a "to-get" list lol )

Not sure on numbers of mice but it's roughly 20ish I think :lol:

Oh, and I'm Jake


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi Jake, and welcome.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome Jake


----------



## Silver Moon (Sep 4, 2013)

Thanks for the welcomes


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome jake


----------

